
Covid-19 Event Risk Assessment Planning Tool - susiecambria
https://covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu/
======
azepoi
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23871593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23871593)

